# Cockatiel Advice Request



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

Good night sorry im bothering you guys im going to buy a couple of cockatiels so when im at work they will not be alone but im not sure about the info the petshop is giving me, im not bying from breader beacuse in Ecuador theres not one please give me experienced answers not random info please so the pair in question the supposed female is a beautiful grey about 6-8 months old the character i saw indicates its quiet relaxed and in her own business and the male there 2 options a 5-6 months old male white yellow and orange spots very energetic happy and responding to every whistle but there's a smaller one supposed to be around 5 or less months old that i notice it has red eyes and its way whiter than the other 2 the personality also energetic a little whistles looks very young compare to the others why the red eyes? please help me sexing them if possible and your opinions thanks.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Maurizio 

Do you realise that we have a sister group called Talkcockatiels - see the bottom of the column on the left side of the page.
There will obviously be more people with cockatiel experience in that group - So, I suggest you join that group to get answers to both these and future questions.

Wishing you well with the purchase of your cockatiels. I hope they'll quickly settle in to their new home (The red eyes are perfectly normal, it's just a different mutation.)


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replay and i know, I'm already part of it but they don't allow me to publish the questions i think something went wrong with the autentification thats why I'm asking here but I've decided with cool head I'm first getting and bonding with the white faced grey pearl possibly ghost pearl and most likely male, the info from the petshop as always on point haha those guys are clueless what people have told me and the little search points out its a male because of the whiter face and the tail feathers, still if someone would like to give more info or opinions ill be happy thanks.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful pic's. I would suggest you send a message or PM to KateC as she is the most knowledgeable person I have dealt with on this forum in regard's to tiel sexing. Usually pic's of the tail and wing's undersides is most helpful, and the particular mutation's involved here can be very tough. Behavior based sexing is very unreliable with young tiel. Good luck and of course keep us posted and pictured up...:001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The technical support team has indicated they will help get your User ID with Talk Cockatiels working where you will be able to post your questions on that forum.

Best wishes!*


----------

